# "Proper" way to measure Field distances



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

After seeing some of those pix from the Cartel shoot, I got to wondering on what the proper method of measuring the distance from the target to the shooter's stake is.

I can think of numerous different scenarios where each one would yield a different stake placement.

So for example. You have a 15 yard target that is 15 feet higher than the general area of the shooter's stake. 

Do you measure from the center of the bail to a point on the ground? 

Do you measure 15 yards perpendicular to the bail and then plumb straight down?

Or another possibility - measure from the center of the bail to a point at eye level (approx. arrow height) and then plumb down?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm pretty new to field, but I estimate, make the first shot as googd as I can, and adjust on the next three. Even with an angle adjusted range finder, there are too many variables in my form to expect pinpoint accuracy on any first shot.


----------



## ultrasweet (Dec 23, 2002)

Ttt.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/170-2005404-Archery Range Guidelines.pdf


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ode1891 said:


> I'm pretty new to field, but I estimate, make the first shot as googd as I can, and adjust on the next three. Even with an angle adjusted range finder, there are too many variables in my form to expect pinpoint accuracy on any first shot.


Not asking how to "shoot" a target, but how to "set up" a target.



JAVI said:


> http://www.fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/170-2005404-Archery Range Guidelines.pdf


Javi, I have that printed out and have read it at least a dozen times, but I yet to see where it specifies the 2 "points" that dictate the distance. Can you provide this "blind one" the paragraph number? :wink:

I am building a Field course on some very FLAT land; however, being a "high tech red-neck" I am planning some targets that will be elevated in a rather unique manner. :wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

The distance is measured line of sight... with a tape


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JAVI said:


> The distance is measured line of sight... with a tape


Thanks, so based on that a tape should be pulled from the center of the target bail to a point approx. eye level and then plumb down from that mark.

Now, another question. The document you linked to is very vague in regards to Fans. Based on a previous thread in this forum, I understand that there is no set distance between the Fan stakes. But, should each Fan stake be perpendicular to the 90 degree angle from the target, or should the Fan stakes form a somewhat "semi-circle"?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks, so based on that a tape should be pulled from the center of the target bail to a point approx. eye level and then plumb down from that mark.
> 
> Now, another question. The document you linked to is very vague in regards to Fans. Based on a previous thread in this forum, I understand that there is no set distance between the Fan stakes. But, should each Fan stake be perpendicular to the 90 degree angle from the target, or should the Fan stakes form a somewhat "semi-circle"?


12.2 All distances shall be correct and no deviation is permitted. Inspectors will check any distance in question with a tape or other means. The clubs shall tape all targets from shooting position to target butts.

Fans are laid out equal distance from the target... so angle is a factor


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JAVI said:


> 12.2 All distances shall be correct and no deviation is permitted. Inspectors will check any distance in question with a tape or other means. The clubs shall tape all targets from shooting position to target butts.
> 
> Fans are laid out equal distance from the target... so angle is a factor


Ya da man!

Thanks

Lee


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks, so based on that a tape should be pulled from the center of the target bail to a point approx. eye level and then plumb down from that mark.
> 
> Now, another question. The document you linked to is very vague in regards to Fans. Based on a previous thread in this forum, I understand that there is no set distance between the Fan stakes. But, should each Fan stake be perpendicular to the 90 degree angle from the target, or should the Fan stakes form a somewhat "semi-circle"?


I have shot a couple ranges were the fan positions were really spread out....and some have been right on top of each other. Just make sure they are all the right distance.:wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

OH sorry


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*fan stakes*

Hello BH,
We recently reset the fan stakes on our 35yd & 36yd fans at 3' (36") apart to eliminate some of the angles from having them further apart. Much easier on arrows.
Our indoor lanes are 24" to 30" wide and some of our shooters use the same quivers indoors and outdoors.
So far we haven't had any problems.
Our bales are not big enough to be able to put 2 targets on each bale.
Charlie


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

great info


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey Prag, does this mean i'll soon only have to drive to Selma to shoot "field" instead of Durham?:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nccrutch said:


> Hey Prag, does this mean i'll soon only have to drive to Selma to shoot "field" instead of Durham?:wink:


Yep, but not as soon as I'd like. There's just too many "bugs" in them woods to be doing a lot of work right now. But, by the time fall/winter gets here I hope to have all the targets ready to be placed once the lanes are cleared.


----------

